# Distance?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What would be your ultra-lite setup for maximum casting of small panfish baits? Line type, rod type/length, casting technique etc.... I'm talkin' pure distance...Thanks, Tim ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Distance has so many variables. It's nice to get off a long cast but; with an ultra lite set up it gets harder to get a good hook set the further you get out. Between the limp rod and line stretch. Reaction time also slows way down as well with the combination of line and rod. I find that most people work to far out when using an ultra lite outfit when most fish are grouped closer to shore lines. I could see if you are working a shore line with parallel cast to work a certain depth for a longer retrieve. But once again much more difficult for control, feel and hook set.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

would a 10 ft. float & fly rod help the reaction time?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya I am not too worried on being able to cast a mile than more into accuracy and sensitivity. I picked up last years wide spool johnny morris reel and I will not use anything else. Smooth, casts further than I need....and a great drag system. But if your really trying to dial them in then it matters on rod choice, and also line. I really like the trilene xl 4 and 6 lb. The rod is a huge factor as well. I think when you go too light with rod selection it doesnt give you the back bone you need for the long casts that your looking for. a M or ML rod works perfect for me. But then again it is all about preference and what you like too throw.....1/8th oz jig with 2" twister is m.i.b....money in the bank lol. Depending where everyone is from I still want to get together a fun fish gathering to meet some members and catch some slabs or gils!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I stay away from the true ultra light. I lik the Light/Med Light with a little larger spool on my reel. Longer rods also help with long casts.


----------

